# winter tyres



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi. Going over to Germany in about 3 weeks time.

My question is what are the rules for using winter tyres over there?

I'm sure I read about it on 1 of the forums here but can't find it now.

Thanks Alex.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Alex;

Lots of previous discussion about this. As I interpret it there is no legal requirement to have winter tyres fitted for travel in Germany.
Having said that, your vehicle must have tyres fitted that are appropriate for the road conditions at the time. If not, and you cause an accident or obstruction because of this, you will be subject to a fine, or possibly held liable. This applies to both snow and ice conditions.

This previous post might help....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-170276.html#170276

Pete


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

What about putting winter tires on the front only?


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Pete, I knew I had read about it before.

Seems like a "techy" subject to some so i'm sorry I didn't find it on my search.

I'll throw in a set of snow chains but if weather is too bad will just sit tight till it clears.

Alex.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

jhelm said:


> What about putting winter tires on the front only?


It's one of those 'grey areas' as to whether its a requirement or not I think.

4 tyres has got to be better than 2 though if you can stretch to the extra expense.



linal said:


> I'll throw in a set of snow chains but if weather is too bad will just sit tight till it clears.


Alex,

If the weather is too bad you want to do what Don Madge does and use some curtains....

If it snows he draws the curtains until its cleared. :lol:

Pete


----------

